
Show HN: Simple Tool to Preview Album Art on Spotify, Apple Music and Pandora - steve-benjamins
https://www.sitebuilderreport.com/artworker/
======
steve-benjamins
Non-musicians might not know this: You can't edit album artwork once it is on
Apple Music or Spotify. As a consequence, I often regret my choice of font
size or the borders I chose once the artwork is live on streaming services.

This is simple, little tool I made to preview album art on desktop vs mobile
and on different streaming services.

